# Very cool Dutch GT-R.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Black with fine textured matte bronze ADV7.1 wheels in 20x11 and 20x12 with Toyo R888 tire's.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very very nice 8)


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Monster  looks amazing


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Class ! 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats where my money would go.

Sits and waits for the TTRS brigade to slag it off :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Thats where my money would go.
> 
> Sits and waits for the TTRS brigade to slag it off :roll:


Not me Matt , that is one sweet ride, I would swap


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd rather have the RS they are much quicker from what I've read on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'd rather have the RS they are much quicker from what I've read on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, if you invest loads and loads of money to get it quick. :wink: 
But if you look at it the simple way, no way in hell it's quicker.

TT RS 340 hp
GT-R 480 hp.

How can the TT RS be quicker. :roll:

Chipped + exhaust TT RS, with some luck you will have 430 hp.
Chipped + exhaust GT-R, most end up with around 610 hp.

If you upgrade the turbo on a TT RS you can get with some luck 500 hp.
If you change the turbo's on a GT-R you will end up with 700-800 hp easy.

Yes, i can really see a TT RS will be quicker. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have the RS they are much quicker from what I've read on here :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


You haven't quite caught on with English piss taking then ?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I must say this looks really sexy! My fav colour too... How I lust for one...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very very nice.

Wondering how those wheels would look in Gloss Black on a Storm White GT-R 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> Very very nice.
> 
> Wondering how those wheels would look in Gloss Black on a Storm White GT-R 8)


I would not choose gloss black.
But with fine textured matte black or Gun Metal


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful car - wheels really suit it!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Sonatina said:


> Beautiful car - wheels really suit it!
> :wink:
> Mark


Wheels are awesome up close en Personal. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice Recaro's.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> Very Nice Recaro's.


What's their advantage as i'm assuming it can only be weight?

They look the same as the GT-R Recaro's in the MY11 & the stock seats in the MY10, but without the electrics & heating.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful car - wheels really suit it!
> ...


Me want but defo gloss black.

Gloss black oem wheels on a Storm White GT-R look awesome as the car has accents of gloss balck around the window pillars, sills, front grille, bonnet & wing vents, front lip spoiler & rear valance.


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

I never thought the new GTR looked very nice until I saw one... They look amazing in the flesh...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages ... 2011183602


----------

